# Biting when excited?



## AdamB (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm having a little problem with my 5 month old pit pup. Rosey is almost always very sweet and affectionate and is developing into a great dog. She is very obedient for her age and she is always excited to meet people. She no longer nips at us and she is submissive to me and my family. However, when she gets excited, she has a tendency to jump up and bite at me. This normally happens when I am running around the yard with her so that she chases me (I know I'm kind of asking for it). When I stop running she'll try to bite at me and she will exert some pressure with her jaws. While she hasn't hurt me or even been close to breaking my skin (she's still only about 40lbs), I want to do everything I can to discourage this behavior. I usually just grab her by the collar (so she can't bite me) and have her sit. Once her butt is on the ground, she calms down and then we get back to playing.

Would the best solution be avoidance (i.e. not running around with her so that she gets wound up) or is this a behavior that I can modify? Any advice is greatly appreciated. I am a long-time reader of the site but this is my first time that I needed to reach out for a little help.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Kane does this when I take the trash out. He'll run out with me and jump and bite at the trash bag - which I hold high up away from him, sometimes he'll grab the lower corner and like walk it out with me. 

then after I toss it away he jumps all around me and kind of jumps and nips at me. Its very very strange. and I have no idea why he does this haha.

Its the only time he ever does this sort of behavior, but I usually tackle him when he starts jumping around me, or I take off running for the house and let him chase me and usually give him a good puppy slam once he's caught up to me.

So its turned into a game, but dunno why the hell he started doing this. If i'm not in the mood for it I just grab him by the collar like you do and he stays calm - although he looks very sad the whole time on the walk back haha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I had this problem with my boy and I noticed he used to do it whenever he is excited. Coming home, getting treats or dinner, someone coming in the house to visit, anything he would get all happy and then start to nip. a big fake OUCH works with him and he stopped but when I would come home its like he can not contain his excitement. I would hand him a ball. Now he happily grabs his ball every time he gets excited, or someone come home, or we go for a walk. He is addicted to his chuck it, there is always one close by. After about a week of me popping it in his mouth when he would start to get wound up he looked for it on his own. The chuck it makes an appearance in almost all of my pictures, lol and apparently is a nice pillow...










try having him play while holding something in his mouth, then he cant nip you.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

ames, does the chuck it actually stand up to garg's jaws???
if so, i might just invest in one.
lol I can't find a ball that will last more than 10 minutes with argos!
the only toy that I've been able to get that he can't destroy is the ultra strength kong...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

We redirected in a similar way as you Ames. Loki is totally nuts about his chew toys and so whenever he gets overly excited when we have company over and such we tell him to go get his chew toy and he immediately stops whatever he is doing and gets it. 

I figure most visitors would rather have his slobbery chew toy in their lap between fetches rather than him in their lap. He doesn't quite grasp that not everyone wants to snuggle with him like we do...

To the OP, he may be a little old to start but some of the bite inhibition steps may benefit you. We taught Loki at a young age that teeth on skin is a big no-no, even/especially when playing. A loud squeal or yelp from you when it happens may get the message across.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> ames, does the chuck it actually stand up to garg's jaws???
> if so, i might just invest in one.
> lol I can't find a ball that will last more than 10 minutes with argos!
> the only toy that I've been able to get that he can't destroy is the ultra strength kong...


totally does! His favorite is the one you cant see, its called the whistler and has 2 holes in it, uts in the bottom left corner.

The one he is leaning on in the picture I have had since he was 4 months! HE LOVES it and its a great chew toy. Its great except it fits under my couch so I am always having to get it for him, lol. next time I buy a couch its totally going to the floor.... and as long as you keep track of it it will last  Tennis balls last 2 minutes until he pulls the facing off. no fun. The large one he didn't like as much. He HATED the small ones....

this is them:
Amazon.com: Chuckit! The Whistler Ball Medium 2.5-inch, 2 pack: Pet Supplies
Amazon.com: Chuckit! Ultra Ball, Medium, 2 Balls: Pet Supplies


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I keep cherry spray and when my dogs jump up I spray it in their mouths before they can think about it o.o


----------

